# SPEARGUN~ScubaPro Composite Stock



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Three brand new 18" bands, 5/8" thick, and shock cord and line that was in the water one time.

Unique, all composite black stock. And, a solid one piece stock, makink for no week points or break points.Same thing your indestructable rifle stock is made out of. Checkered grip and checkered forestock. Awesome.





































Stock Lendth is 45"

Shaft length is 36", and is a 3/8" thick shaft. 

Overall length is from butt to tip of shaft is 51"

With the thick shaft, and 3 bands, this thing can put out some knockdown power.

Here is a review written on it.

http://longislanddiver.blogspot.com/2008/05/panther-pro-45-speargun-review.html

Here is the link to the smaller one, with only 9/16" bands, and only two, and only a 5/16" shaft. Thicker shaft and extra, and heavier bands are gonna put this one new over $300, and again, thats for the shorter model.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Panther-1-Spear-Gun-Speargun-Bandito-Scuba-Pro-New_W0QQitemZ190292786199QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c4e557c17#ht_500wt_738

*$200.* 

And the reason I put these in the Spearfishing section instead of for sale, is anybody who wants to buy a speargun is looking in this section anyways, wereas 90% of the board don't care to see it, and they all would in the For Sale section. Hope no one minds.


----------



## gstetlerg (Feb 6, 2008)

Clay-doh, I'm very interested - give me a PM to [email protected] - let's deal.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Sold! Thanx!

My other gun is still for sale if anyone is intrested in the following post. Custom Riffe Standard #3


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic502830-39-1.aspx

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">


----------

